
When is the 30% Google Tax applicable? - jaski
I&#x27;m confused. When can a developer use a 3rd party payment gateway and when is it mandatory to use Google&#x27;s own in-app purchase system and cough up 30% Google tax?<p>The policy at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;about&#x2F;monetization-ads&#x2F; tells me 3rd party payment gateways are okay if:<p>(A) Payment is solely for physical products, or<p>(B) Payment is for digital content that may be consumed outside of the app itself (e.g. songs that can be played on other music players).<p>On my app users need to pay to filter profiles like in a matrimony app. So the product is a profile filter.<p>Can I use a 3rd party payment gateway? Yes or no?<p>If your answer is no, why does Google let matrimony apps (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.bharatmatrimony, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.shaadi.android) use 3rd party payment gateways? Their use case is the same as mine. Is it because they also have a web version and people can use the web version also (amounting to content consumed outside the app)?<p>If your answer is that I can use a 3rd party payment gateway, why exactly?<p>Please help!
======
zer00eyz
> Is it because they also have a web version and people can use the web
> version also (amounting to content consumed outside the app)

Have a web platform as well, use 3rd party billing dont pay the tax. You sort
of know the answer to this question.

You may be looking at the wrong side of this however.

After the cost of setting up a 3rd party gateway, and then dealing with
currency (if your international) and then dealing with the overhead of a
website or other means of consuming content the tax might not be a tax at all.
You need to take a look at what "break even" is on sales for you app before
you make this call.

~~~
jaski
The 3rd party payment gateway is already set up. Setting up the taxed version
is the extra work right now! But yes, we don't have a web version. But what if
I set up something basic and buggy which nobody uses, just to avoid the tax?
This whole tax affair looks crazy to me.

